# Bonded Rats Power-Grooming/Biting?



## Neive (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there,

this is my first time posting and I couldn't find any other threads with this exact situation...

My name is Brandy and I have two bonded rats, one neutered male (About a year and 5 months now) and an intact female (11 months or so) that I adopted back in November. They've been fine and haven't had any fighting and the like except that while my female is alot smaller and younger than my male, she's more dominant than he is.

I haven't paid any mind to it since, what can I do? :] And they'll cuddle and sleep together etc. But for a few weeks I have noticed Vivian (the female) on top of Tobias aka Toby (male) [I attached a picture of the two of them when I first got them. Toby is the blue and Vivian is the brown capped one] and grooming him really fast and hard. From a previous thread I think that was power grooming, but I've never heard him cry out. 

Though last week I noticed he had a couple of little scabs behind his hear/on his neck. I was a little concerned but figured maybe they got into a little spat. They're animals and I know sometimes there are just bad mood days like people...so I disregarded it and he didn't show any signs of pain etc.

I just got back from camping today, and before I left on Friday he had a lot more than before and some bald patches too. Literally there was probably 30+ little scabs on his neck? Like itty bitty bite wounds but nothing open or anything. And he was bruxing when I was holding him and I don't know if it was happy or he was actually in pain. 

Basically is this normal for my female to do this? I've never seen her act aggressive toward him aside from dominance when it comes to food etc. but he stands up for himself abit more now. And do I need to separate them or leave them together? I'm scared she'll hurt him more if I leave him in there but then yeah I put him back in and they're back to cuddling again. :[ 

Thanks in advance,
Brandy


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you certain they're from grooming and not mites or other parasites?

Sometimes rats get over zealous with the grooming and may trim far too close, but bunches of scabs about the head smacks of mites to me...


----------



## Neive (Apr 21, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Are you certain they're from grooming and not mites or other parasites?
> 
> Sometimes rats get over zealous with the grooming and may trim far too close, but bunches of scabs about the head smacks of mites to me...



I don't know how he'd get the mites, but I'm not 100% positive since I'm not a vet. However wouldn't it spread to her as well? She has no bald patches or scabbing.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

I would do a mite treatment just to be on the safe side. Not all rats will have the symptoms either. Some rats are stronger than others and the mites don't affect them as much. If it is power grooming, then it's really not a bad thing. Rats enjoy it.


----------



## Neive (Apr 21, 2008)

jorats said:


> I would do a mite treatment just to be on the safe side. Not all rats will have the symptoms either. Some rats are stronger than others and the mites don't affect them as much. If it is power grooming, then it's really not a bad thing. Rats enjoy it.


Alright, thank you. I have a vet appointment for them to go to in about an hour so we'll find out for sure if it is mites or not and get some medication if it is. Thanks again. :]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Medication for mites is usually puppy/kitten Revolution or Invermectin.

If the vet suggests sprays or powders or shampoos, perhaps suggest Revolution instead (sprays/powders/etc. can be bad for the rattums.)


----------



## Neive (Apr 21, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Medication for mites is usually puppy/kitten Revolution or Invermectin.
> 
> If the vet suggests sprays or powders or shampoos, perhaps suggest Revolution instead (sprays/powders/etc. can be bad for the rattums.)


Well I just got back from the vet abit ago, and they gave me medication for both since my male has a skin infection from it and medicine for the mites. 

Its oral so I think its the Ivomec or whatever it is called (Ivomec is whats said on the sticker) and they each get it once a week, and he also gets oral antibiotics twice daily. So we'll see how they go. :] Thanks for all your help.


----------

